
Using Scala in Amazon Lambda for Processing Fastly Logs - dberg
https://tech.iheart.com/using-scala-in-amazon-lambda-15d30c562247#.fc5q2t42i
======
crb002
"For java, there is absolutely some “jvm warmup” time that was noticed when
there was low activity on the lambda function. To avoid this, we increased the
frequency which Fastly was pushing S3 logs and we saw a 2x decrease in run
time (from about 6 seconds to 3 seconds). "

Huh? Faster because AWS Lambda is now pre-warming JVMs, or just because it is
keeping more of the said lambda function extracted from the zip file into the
cache?

------
merb
> Firstly, only Java 8 is supported, so your build.sbt needs > to have some
> configuration in it that enables 1.8 only > support

NONONONONONONONONO ! Who told you that? If you don't compile on Jdk 9 with
target/source 9 it just doesn't matter which JVM version you use they should
be Downwards Compatible, especially OpenJDK 8 which actually Lambda uses.

